# no splash screen, no bios access



## mongo1063 (Nov 12, 2013)

Need help please, I can't gain access to bios screen, I get no splash screen and screen stays black till desktop log on. Del key does nothing, i have tried F2, both delete keys, F12, Ins. i have replaced motherboard battery. i have tried different key board. I am also waiting on Biostar support to reply.


please help i am hope it something i am just overlooking.

thanks


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there mongo1063,

First and foremost, please post your computer specs. Posting computer specs definitely helps us on this forum troubleshoot computer issues for efficiently. Is this a new or old computer? Was your computer working before and now, all of a sudden it's working anymore?


----------



## mongo1063 (Nov 12, 2013)

Year old system. Have nt needed to access bios since biuld. Would like ro upgrade RAM but not with out having acces to bios. HAF Cooler master case. Biostar TP67XE MB. i5 3.3 processor. Corsair 2g x 3 1600, (2) gtx460 video cards. 1tb WD hard drive. Upgrading too Samsug pro840 256 SSD also changing ram out to 16g. Hope this help. Thanks for the assid
ance


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi mongo1063,

It looks like your computer is not even able to post. In this case, take out all of the computer components from your computer case and then, re-seat only the bare essentials: Power Supply, Motherboard, CPU, Videocard, and one stick of Ram. May I ask, what is the brand/model of your computer power supply? How much is the watts output?


----------



## mongo1063 (Nov 12, 2013)

Not sure what you mean by "post " computer works great. The screen goes right too desktop log on. No 
Option to enter set up, regardless of key pressed


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The "Delete" key should take you to the Bios with a retail Mobo.
Have you checked the Mobo manual for instructions?
You may have a long wait for Biostar to reply unless their support has improved.


----------



## dannpp2012 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hmmm in my case I would disconnect the power from the hard drive when the pc is turned off. You will get a no boot device error but that is ok because this should let you access bios. If you don't have the manual for your mother board I would get it from their web site.


----------



## mongo1063 (Nov 12, 2013)

dannpp2012 said:


> Hmmm in my case I would disconnect the power from the hard datrive when the pc is turned off. You will get a no boot device error but that is ok because this should let you access bios. If you don't have the manual for your mother board I would get it from their web site.


************************(**********************************
Ok it s worth a shot. I do have the manual and i did get a response fron Biostar email tech support, (with in one hour of submitting) they both stated to use the delete key for bios access. I have tried both delete keys. No response it goes right to desktop log on.


----------



## sspof (Aug 15, 2013)

mongo1063 said:


> Not sure what you mean by "post " computer works great. The screen goes right too desktop log on. No
> Option to enter set up, regardless of key pressed


POST stands for *P*ower *O*n *S*elf *T*est ... if you can reach you windows login, your computer has passed POST. In older computers, you could literally see your BIOS going through a checklist to make sure your computer could boot. Now, most of them seem to just flash and load windows instantly if your hardware is good enough.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Are you using a USB keyboard? If so, try using a PS/2 keyboard.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if you have previousley seen the post screen before windows, try a cmos reset.


----------



## sspof (Aug 15, 2013)

I think he said he replaced the motherboard battery. That should clear cmos, right?


----------



## mongo1063 (Nov 12, 2013)

I use a wireless keyboard , but i attached a USB keyboard, no change. should i attempt find a PS/2 keyboard,, PS/2 is the round pin connector correct?


----------



## mongo1063 (Nov 12, 2013)

I replaced the battery a few months ago. i even cleared CMOS header (assuming i did it correctly LOL) i moved jumper from 1-2 to 2-3 while power was disconnected, then back to 1-2. i will attempt it again.


----------



## sspof (Aug 15, 2013)

mongo1063 said:


> I replaced the battery a few months ago.


Definitely just take the battery out and re-seat it once more to be on the safe side. That should clear cmos. :thumb:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

mongo1063 said:


> I use a wireless keyboard , but i attached a USB keyboard, no change. should i attempt find a PS/2 keyboard,, PS/2 is the round pin connector correct?


Yes, try a PS/2 keyboard. USB (wireless uses a USB transmitter) will not work until the Bios has loaded. 
The CMOS jumper is the better way to clear the Bios. No need to reset the Bios as that was already done when you changed the battery and used the Clear CMOS jumper.
Out of curiosity, why do you want to access the Bios?


----------

